# Como cambiar la caja de transmisión de lavadora General Electric WGA13305



## Angel Huapalla (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, me llegó al taller una lavadora General Electric WGA13305, drenaba agua por la parte de la caja de transmisión, el eje está oxidado, aun así la lavadora hace todas sus funciones, pero botando agua por debajo. Ya desmonté el motor y la paleta, retiré todos los tornillos y las tuercas de sujecion , pero aun no sale la caja de transmisión, ¿que debo hacer? es la primera vez que veo una lavadora automatica. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2013)

Angel Huapalla dijo...



> drenaba agua por la parte de la caja de transmisión, el eje está oxidado, aun así la lavadora hace todas sus funciones, pero botando agua por debajo.



mi amigo, deberias verificar los retenes y rodamientos del eje, me parese que por ahi va la cosa, no creo que sea la transmision por lo que dices.....

primero saca la paleta de la tina, despues libera el eje, y despues saca motor transmision por abajo....


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 22, 2013)

En algunas el agua se pasa por el eje principal entra a la caja y sale por el eje inferior, si o si cambiar ejes, retenes, caña o soporte del eje superior y en la caja me gusta colocar abundante grasa en reeemplazo del aceite funciona mejor, revisa bien todo lo anterior, chauuuuuuuuu


----------

